# Artikel auf Spiegel-Online zum JPG-Virus Perrun



## virenscanner (14 Juni 2002)

Unter http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,200709,00.html
befindet sich ein schöner Artikel, der unter "Panikmache" abgehakt werden kann.
 :bigcry:


----------



## Heiko (14 Juni 2002)

Schauen wir uns mal Trend Micro als Vergleich an:


> This malware is a multi-component, non-destructive virus that attaches part of its code on JPEG files. This does not infect JPEG files and does NOT enable these files to propagate this malware.
> 
> Affected JPEG files facilitate this malware's routine only on infected machines and behave as normal JPEG files on non-infected systems.


----------



## virenscanner (14 Juni 2002)

Ja, bei Trend Micro wird die eigentliche Info "etwas" sachlicher "rübergebracht".  Hier wird auch klar, dass nun wirklich kein Grund zur "Panik" besteht.  Ich hatte den Spiegel-Artikel nur erwähnt, da zumindest dieser Artikel  "Laien" verunsichern dürfte.


----------



## virenscanner (14 Juni 2002)

Nun hat der Spiegel-Artikel sein wohlverdientes digitales Grab gefunden....

Weg ist er... (ist auch besser so)


----------



## Heiko (14 Juni 2002)

Grade war er noch/wieder da.
Wie sagte schon S. King: "Manchmal kommen Sie wieder"


----------



## virenscanner (14 Juni 2002)

@Heiko
Ja, der Link tut's (wieder?)...

Aber unter www.spiegel.de\netzwelt ist der Artikel nicht mehr zu sehen.

Hast Du Dir den Artikel durchgelesen?


----------



## Heiko (14 Juni 2002)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Dir den Artikel durchgelesen?


Ja, warum?


----------



## virenscanner (14 Juni 2002)

Weil diese Art der "Panikmache" auf den Seiten von SaferSurf zu Recht verurteilt wird. Und, um ehrlich zu sein, solch einen "tollen" Artikel hatte ich auf Spiegel-Online zuvor noch nicht gesehen.


----------

